# time capsule et partage de fichiers?



## apple1973 (1 Juillet 2008)

bonsoir
à tous
j'ai un time capsule en wifi qui fait la sauvegarde de mon imac
et je voudrais savoir si je peux profiter de ces fichiers sur mon macbook qui est connecté en wi fi
aussi à time machine
quel est la procédure à suivre pour que je puisse partager ces fichiers étant novice dans ce domaine
je vous demande de  l aide d'avance
merci


----------



## gabarg (19 Août 2008)

En allant sur le finder, dans le menu de gauche, voyez vous une section appellée "partagés"? Là il y a la time capsule et vous devriez être en mesure, en cliquant dessus, de voir les fichiers sauvegardés sur la time capsule.

(Je pense que ceci marche seulement si vous avez glissé des fichiers sur le disque dur de votre time capsule... par contre si vous avez utilisé time machine, et que ce sont ces fichiers la que vous voulez trouver je ne pense pas que ce que je viens de vous expliquer marchera...)


----------



## albanedu (26 Avril 2017)

Quelqu'un pour confirmer?


----------



## USB09 (26 Avril 2017)

Il est impossible de partager des fichier lier a une session/compte sur Time machine. 
Votre mac et votre iMac auront chacune leur sauvegarde.


----------



## aurique (26 Avril 2017)

Bonsoir, 

on parle de Time CAPSULE et non de Time Machine.  Il est tout a fait possible de partager des fichier deposés sur une Time Capsule. Par contre , effectivement, on ne peux pas partager une sauvegarde Time Machine


----------



## USB09 (26 Avril 2017)

C'est plus intéressant de coller un disque externe derrière la Time Capsule.


----------



## aurique (26 Avril 2017)

Je vois pas pourquoi !!! 

il y a un disque dans la TC.....


----------



## USB09 (26 Avril 2017)

La Time capsule étant dédié à la sauvegarde du mac. Ça prendrait de la place. 
Mais en fait c'est peu à pratique à l'usage.


----------



## USB09 (27 Avril 2017)

De plus, il faudra sauvegarder le contenu que vous aurez mis sur un autre disque. Ce qui est un peu ridicule de sauvegarder la time Capsule [emoji23]


----------



## r e m y (27 Avril 2017)

USB09 a dit:


> De plus, il faudra sauvegarder le contenu que vous aurez mis sur un autre disque. Ce qui est un peu ridicule de sauvegarder la time Capsule [emoji23]



Sauvegarder le disque de la TimeCapsule est loin d'être ridicule...
La TimeCapsule assurant la sauvegarde de votre Mac (voire de plusieurs Mac), le jour où le disque qu'elle contient tombe en panne, on est bien content d'en avoir une copie de sauvegarde quelque part... sinon ce sont toutes les sauvegardes qui sont perdues définitivement.


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Avril 2017)

Le destin d'une sauvegarde Time Machine est à terme de disparaître. Ce n'est pas de l'archivage.

Il est malsain de mélanger les usages. Si l'idée est d'avoir un disque partagé, il suffit de coller un DD USB au cul de la TC.

Mais je rappelle également qu'en fonction de vos réglages Préférences > Partages vous pouvez partager n'importe quel disque connecté à une machine faisant partie de votre réseau local. Il n'est d'ailleurs nul besoin de partager un disque pour partager des fichiers.


----------



## lleiowf (4 Mai 2017)

这是一个好主意


----------

